# Tapping my network - looking for work



## craigb (11/10/17)

Hey all

Probably not the best place to post, but worth a try. 

After 8 months of looking, I'm trying all my network options looking for a job. 

I have been in IT since 2000, in Business Intelligence since 2005. Ideally looking for somewhere i can apply my IT and SQL experience, but just keen to start earning some income again. A change of career is one the cards if an opportunity arises. 

I'm a quick learner, hard worker but have a messy debt record(which is why it's taken me so long to find something). CV as well as references are readily available. 

I'm based in the east rand but can travel to the likes of Sandton, Jhb, Pretoria, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/10/17)

craigb said:


> Hey all
> 
> Probably not the best place to post, but worth a try.
> 
> ...



Good luck mate 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (11/10/17)

Been part of this company for 14years and love it...


Http://www.iwanttobeanerd.com

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (11/10/17)

w1tw0lf said:


> Been part of this company for 14years and love it...
> 
> 
> Http://www.iwanttobeanerd.com
> ...


That looks really interesting, thanks for the link. Will follow through and see what I can see.

It's so weird though, totally unrelated to making this initial post this morning, within 1 1/2 hours I received a call from an agency to secure and interview and half an hour after that, a call from another agency to set up another interview next week.

I spoke up, and the universe heard...

@w1tw0lf, would you mind chatting over whatssapp about the nerds? Keen to hear more... I'll dm my number if you don't mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## w1tw0lf (11/10/17)

Dm on route.....

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (12/10/17)

All the best @craigb with your interviews!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (12/10/17)

GregF said:


> All the best @craigb with your interviews!


I'm gonna be back with annoying, irreverent, irrelevant posts and idiotic experiments real soon bud, watch this space! (and the non vaping missus and I have figured out a good method for coming up with recipes, so expect a few more of those soon too)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (12/10/17)

craigb said:


> I'm gonna be back with annoying, irreverent, irrelevant posts and idiotic experiments real soon bud, watch this space! (and the non vaping missus and I have figured out a good method for coming up with recipes, so expect a few more of those soon too)


Looking forward to it!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (13/10/17)

yo @craigb Only seen this now. did you find a job yet bud?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (13/10/17)

MrDeedz said:


> yo @craigb Only seen this now. did you find a job yet bud?



Went yesterday for an interview, I feel it went well, but will only find out Monday, another one lined up on Tuesday... But all inputs and suggestions still welcome, can't be sure until ink meets paper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (13/10/17)

Indeed. send me your CV, i will pass it on to my Management team deeran.gounder@dimensiondata.com
Please check on our website. Apply theres a crap load of Vacancies. The only way in is through HR online but I will try my best and forward the CV on for any positions in my department,

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## craigb (13/10/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Indeed. send me your CV, i will pass it on to my Management team deeran.gounder@dimensiondata.com
> Please check on our website. Apply theres a crap load of Vacancies. The only way in is through HR online but I will try my best and forward the CV on for any positions in my department,


Shot bud, will DM my number in a bit, think I've still got yours from the DIY group at the beginning of the year  

Checking the vacancies list in the background too.


----------



## MrDeedz (13/10/17)

No probz, good luck jus keep the Faith

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (13/10/17)

Y'all rock 

#justsaying

Thanks for the well wishes and support and just everything!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (13/10/17)

So like I said earlier, within 1. 5 hours of starting this thread I called for an interview. Just received the official offer. 

Could be totally a case of correlation not causation. Could be karma, the universe responding to my and all of your positive energies. I don't know what to say. But thanks to everyone for the overwhelming positive feedback and good vibes. 

Looking forward to being able to start contributing more fully to this incredible community again soon. 

And again, y'all rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## MrDeedz (13/10/17)

All the best Craigy! thats awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/17)

Awesome, awesome news! Congrats @craigb, very happy for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/10/17)

craigb said:


> So like I said earlier, within 1. 5 hours of starting this thread I called for an interview. Just received the official offer.
> 
> Could be totally a case of correlation not causation. Could be karma, the universe responding to my and all of your positive energies. I don't know what to say. But thanks to everyone for the overwhelming positive feedback and good vibes.
> 
> ...


That's great news buddy.     

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/17)

Congrats @craigb 
Wishing you all the best with it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/10/17)

Great stuff 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/10/17)

It was all me, you now owe me your first born, the contract is sealed.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb (16/10/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> It was all me, you now owe me your first born, the contract is sealed.


The first child I give birth to myself is all yours bud.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (16/10/17)

craigb said:


> The first child I give birth to myself is all yours bud.


Let me guess, you will leave him to raise the little $#!T all on his own?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (16/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Let me guess, you will leave him to raise the little $#!T all on his own?


One good turd deserves another

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Steyn777 (11/2/18)

I know this is an old post, but damn man, congrats. Sincerely happy for you bru. Going through the same thing at the moment...so this brought some hope. Thanks


----------



## Steyn777 (11/2/18)

I know this is an old post, but damn man, congrats. Sincerely happy for you bru. Going through the same thing at the moment...so this brought some hope. Thanks


----------



## Raindance (11/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I know this is an old post, but damn man, congrats. Sincerely happy for you bru. Going through the same thing at the moment...so this brought some hope. Thanks


What line of work you looking for @Steyn777?


----------



## Steyn777 (11/2/18)

Raindance said:


> What line of work you looking for @Steyn777?


@Raindance I was the warehouse manager for Blue Ribbon bread at the Johannesburg bakery for 6 years. Basically anything warehouse related, coming out of a FMCG company I can handle anything.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777 (11/2/18)

Raindance said:


> What line of work you looking for @Steyn777?


@Raindance I was the warehouse manager for Blue Ribbon bread at the Johannesburg bakery for 6 years. Basically anything warehouse related, coming out of a FMCG company I can handle anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Raindance I was the warehouse manager for Blue Ribbon bread at the Johannesburg bakery for 6 years. Basically anything warehouse related, coming out of a FMCG company I can handle anything.


Good luck @Steyn777!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @Raindance I was the warehouse manager for Blue Ribbon bread at the Johannesburg bakery for 6 years. Basically anything warehouse related, coming out of a FMCG company I can handle anything.


Fast Moving Consumer Goods - I had to google that. 
Good luck, sure you will find something.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/2/18)

Thanks @Paul33 @Raindance appreciate it.
Do have a few ideas I'm working on as well, should be up and running in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

Thanks for the dislike @Steyn777


----------



## Raindance (11/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks for the dislike @Steyn777


Aaaah! You got one too! Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks for the dislike @Steyn777


Thats what happens when you mix "pork sausage" fingers with a smartphone.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/2/18)

blujeenz said:


> Thats what happens when you mix "pork sausage" fingers with a smartphone.


I hear you. Mine is more a result of my wife buying chocolate...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (11/2/18)

blujeenz said:


> Thats what happens when you mix "pork sausage" fingers with a smartphone.


I see in my stats I also unintentionally gave someone a dislike. Can not seem to track down who or when though. On the tablet the "page up/down" buttons occupy the same space on the screen. Think that is how it happened.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (12/2/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I know this is an old post, but damn man, congrats. Sincerely happy for you bru. Going through the same thing at the moment...so this brought some hope. Thanks


Bud, keep your head up and keep putting one foot in front of the other

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

Raindance said:


> I see in my stats I also unintentionally gave someone a dislike. Can not seem to track down who or when though. On the tablet the "page up/down" buttons occupy the same space on the screen. Think that is how it happened.
> 
> Regards


Think that was me, but life got in the way and I could not hunt you down and scare you into changing it, only blemish on my impeccable record.  but at least I only miss the button 4 / 10 times these day, pinky punch, it sometimes fit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/2/18)

Raindance said:


> I see in my stats I also unintentionally gave someone a dislike. Can not seem to track down who or when though. On the tablet the "page up/down" buttons occupy the same space on the screen. Think that is how it happened.
> 
> Regards



Spent about an hour last week searching for my two accidental dislikes .. luckily they were right after each other 

@Steyn777 If you do find a place please let me know if they are also looking for millwright apprentices after six months of searching pressure is starting to build up in the household

Reactions: Like 2


----------

